# Some strange ports database corruption



## oleg_skat (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi.
We are talking about the FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE system. All services working fine, but
got some strange situation with my ports database.
I looked the forum, but found some certain solutions only.
The well-known solutions does not working
For Example:

```
pkg_version: the package info for package 'readline-6.3.8' is corrupt
```


The well-known actions

```
rm -rf /var/db/ports/devel_readline
cd /usr/ports/devel/readline
make reinstall
```

And again

```
pkg_version: the package info for package 'readline-6.3.8' is corrupt
```
-----------------------------------
`portmaster --check-port-dbdir
portmaster --clean-distfiles`

All unchanged
-----------------------------------
Permissions
/var/db

```
drwxr-xr-x   75 root      wheel      2,5k 20 янв 20:59 ports
```
/var/db/ports

```
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512B 20 янв 20:59 devel_readline
```
---------------------------------
pkg_version(1) - does not shows all packages and lot of corrupted
pkg-info(8) - it's ok everything;

The situation arose after the ports updating..... Unfortunately, have not a copy of /var/db/ports
Hope you can help me.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

The old pkg_* tools are deprecated in favor of pkg(8) and should not be used anymore. The new PKGNG framework is not compatible with the old system.

NB FreeBSD 9.2 is End-of-Life since December 2014, please upgrade to (at least) 9.3.


----------



## oleg_skat (Jan 20, 2015)

SirDice, yes... thank you for your explanation. I must to outstrip the events...
It seems, the topic is locked.


----------

